# ATI X1950 PRO random flickers



## JRMillion (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I recently upgraded from a GeForce 6800 to an X1950 Pro 256MB PCI-Express. I got a 30 Inch display, and needed a card that could support the resolution and had dual-link DVI. I am not a gamer, so I picked a reasonably priced card. It's less now, but was $299 at the time.

I have had some random flickers, on both XP and now on Vista (dual boot). Not constant flickers or anything, just the occasional flicker. When I have 2 LCD's hooked up, they both are subject to these flickers, but not simultaneously. So each will flicker randomly. The frequency varies.

I upgraded my power supply in case that was the problem, but it appears not. So, I contacted ATI and they sent me out a replacement card, and I sending back the old one Monday. 
Problem is, the new card seems to have the same issue. I have done a number of driver upgrades as ATI tried to fix the problem before sending out a replacement card, but none of the drivers (now using 7.1) seem to have made a difference.

Can anyone think of what might be causing this?
I got my system June 2005, its a 3.2Ghz Pentium D (dual core), 2.5 GB RAM, 470W PS from PC Power & Cooling. I am *not* over-clocking anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 9, 2007)

What type of flickering is it? When the display flickers does it briefly flicker black or more of a normal flicker?


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 9, 2007)

Sounds like the good old 7.1 drivers, I use 6.12 with no hassles at all!


----------



## TUngsten (Feb 9, 2007)

I would look in CCC Display Manager at the "force" menu in the lower right. Find out the optimal settings for your monitor and force CCC to adapt


----------



## JRMillion (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies!

1) I could try 6.12, but I believe that is what I was initially using when I got the card and this problem started. The problem didn't start with 7.1

2) Umm, I don't think the screen actually goes black, but it does go all funky for a split second.  I know that is not a great description...

3) I don't see this force menu you are talking about. what section of CCC is it in?
Keep in mind, these flickers happen both on my Dell 30 Inch and Samsung 21. I have tries checking the DVI Settings options in CCC and they seem to make no difference.


----------



## JRMillion (Feb 9, 2007)

I found the force menu...
what would you suggest change? the refresh rate?
Since these flickers really are occasional, I am not sure thats the issue.


----------



## TUngsten (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd look at refresh rate settings, V-sync too (that might be elsewhere). I had a similar issue w/ my x1950pro when I first installed it and I went through all the options in the display options to sync up my refresh and v-sync between the monitor and the gfx card, and all's well now.

I'm at work right now so I can't look @ CCC to clarify, sorry.

Look at your monitor documentation, it should specify what refresh rates are default for the different resolutions and go from there.

If that doesn't work, maybe try and swap cables or perhaps take a look at the bios and adjust the PCIe frequency.


----------



## JRMillion (Feb 9, 2007)

I am on the phone with ATI now in case they can tell me anything new. I will certainly try what you suggested though! Thanks

I checked the documentation and 60Hz is the optimal refresh rate for 2650x1600, and that is what it has been set at


----------



## JRMillion (Feb 9, 2007)

the ATI guy made some similar suggestion.
However, we reviewed the specs of my power supply, and its 26A, while the card likes 30A.
So he suggested using EVEREST to monitor the power on the board and watch for inconsistencies... 
At least he seemed to know his stuff.


----------



## fdates (Feb 26, 2007)

*Same EXACT Problem with X1950 flicker*

I have a dual-monitor setup with ATI x1950. A 22in and 19in Samsung setup. Both are set at pretty high resolution (their native resolutions).

I get an occasional 'flicker' on either monitor. So I know it isn't the monitors.

Someone earlier asked what the 'flicker' actually did (go black??). Here is what I can tell.

The flicker is very fast (less than a second). The fonts on the screen become VERY large for a fraction of a second, white on black background. You have to be watching it right when it happens to catch this. So fast, you might not see it. I just happened to be looking at the right spot at one of the times it 'flicked'.

I've seen this before. It looks just like when you first start up the computer, just before it detects the correct setting and 'auto' adjusts to a normal font size.

Since this started only after I built a new machine (still had these monitors from previous computer), I know it has to be computer hardware and not the monitors. And of course, the ATI card is the likely culprit.

It seems likely that this is POWER related. But why it does this I don't know. I have a 500w power supply. However, it did not have a PCI-Express connector, so I had to attached one of those adapter cables to go from two of the older 4-pin connectors to the a 6-pin PCI-Express power plug.

I'd sure love to find out what is causing this strange 'flicker'. It only happens occasionally and at random times. I have not noted any pattern between doing some keyboard or program action and when it happens. Just seems to happen "whenever".

???

Rick


----------

